# Pretty Girl



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Miss Maggie Fluffy Paws freshly bathed, brushed,combed and scissored! She feels so soft like velvet and smells oh so nice. 

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well barb you've done her proud, one hell of a pretty girl. Does miss Maggie get many matts


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Miss Maggie looks stunning. x


----------



## Terrynp (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful! Do you groom her yourself?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at those legs 
The rest of Maggie is beautiful but those legs are incredible!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I've always groomed her myself. She'll get small matts in the usual matt places but I keep on top of them by brushing her every second day. Oddly though if I try to clip the ones in her arm pits with my little scissors she gets grumpy but if I carefully brush them out with the slicker she's fine with it.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> I've always groomed her myself. She'll get small matts in the usual matt places but I keep on top of them by brushing her every second day. Oddly though if I try to clip the ones in her arm pits with my little scissors she gets grumpy but if I carefully brush them out with the slicker she's fine with it.


That's interesting I find Molly doesn't get many matts anymore, but I can be sure to find at least 2 or 3 new ones on Sid each day! I try to comb him through every other day. Most of his matts seem to be around the neck above his tail and on his chest. 
What kind of slicker brush do you use, the one I have really doesn't go through their hair particularly well


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Goosey said:


> That's interesting I find Molly doesn't get many matts anymore, but I can be sure to find at least 2 or 3 new ones on Sid each day! I try to comb him through every other day. Most of his matts seem to be around the neck above his tail and on his chest.
> What kind of slicker brush do you use, the one I have really doesn't go through their hair particularly well



I use a size small Lawrence Tender Care Soft Slicker Brush.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Maggie is so elegant and you always groom her so perfectly 

Molly got a very rough run over with the clippers on short before her last vet trip so it was easier to see the acupuncture needles


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Maggie is gorgeous, always looks so clean! I love her legs and feet too. I'm thinking she needs a new blue bandana to match her sweet new bicycle cart.


----------

